# Pics on the front page



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Rex

On the front page on the right hand side are some pics of goats, about the 3rd one down are two goats with orange, in a winter pic, whose are they and where was that taken?

It always catches my eye of all of them which are excellent. 

Really nice well muscled goats too ! What can you tell us about them? 

An intro on all of the goats featured there would be nice, I wonder about them every time that I open the site.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The top picture is me coming out of Five Lakes Butte in the Clearwater National Forest of Idaho. The mosquitoes were horrible so that is why I have my hood up. We actually cut the trip short because the goats were being eaten alive and we had to cook in the tent. 

The second picture is of Alida Bockino and her goats Chester and Sam. They are the gig guys on the measurement table from this years Rendy. They were born on our place when we were heavy into our breeding program. We since sold the breeding stock to BarZ Packgoats in Selah Washington. The picture was taken in the Palouse area of Washington, I believe, or somewhere close to Moscow Idaho where they live. Both areas sort of run together up there. The orange coats are home made by her for hunting season. On a side note she emailed recently and said Sam had some sort of nerve damage in his stomach and said it wasn't working to push the food along the digestive track. His chances of surviving are minimal and she is devastated, They are her babies.

The last picture is of my two best packers of all time. Sparky and Dexter. They were 185lbs of trail eating machines and never hesitated to dive off into the nastiest holes I could find to pack out what ever was down there. We used to rent them as well and they have spent months at a time out with the Forest Service crews and other people who wanted to try out packgoats. These are the two goats who were doing 20 mile days on the PCT (see below). They are long dead of old age now but their picture still brings back wonderful memories.

The picture on the top left of the forum is Dexter with Sandra Egli. She came from Switzerland to see what packgoats could do. She wanted to start a guiding business in Switzerland and hoped the gopats would be what she needed. Her and her friend were the ones who worked them up to 20 miles per day. She is still educating and using packgoats in Switzerland and we hear from her several times a year.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Rex,

thanks, good to know, I have seen the pics so much its good to know who they are.

Jake


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry to learn of Sam's medical issues. Wishing for a miracle for him.

I know both Sam & Chester are very loved. I feel very lucky to have met them and their wonderful people at the Rendy.


----------

